# Not our LGD but our GSD!



## Southern by choice (Sep 21, 2016)

I often post pics of our LGD's. But this time I captured our GSD. We are training our goat kids to walk on lead. Whether or not they go to the fair, all goats should be trained to walk on lead, much like a dog. In this video notice the Nigerian putting up a fuss... notice the German Shepherd Dog watching. When she perceives that the goat is challenging her human she comes in to intervene... not aggressive, just "there"... at the same time my daughter lets her know all is ok and points... our Shepherd immediately retreats. A well trained dog is priceless, especially around livestock. Forgive the mess- we are spending time with our animals!  "Adelina" (GSD) is poultry safe, goat safe, and anything that belongs to us safe! BTW this is a started Schutzhund high prey drive GSD. LOVE my GSD!
I love how her focus is on the goat acting up not the goats walking past her peacefully.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1424096170938850


----------



## Baymule (Sep 21, 2016)

Beautiful dog!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 22, 2016)

When one refuses to walk like Boots does in the video , spin them in a tight circle a few times where if they don't move they fall down
Then widen the circle
Or sometimes try to  pull the lead so they walk backwards
I have no suggestions if they lay down like the LaMancha in the other thread
Use treats for training but not at the show
Evan Evans gave Rachel a good scolding when she caught her giving Coleus alfalfa pellets one time
Scolded mom and dad too


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 22, 2016)

LOL @OneFineAcre  that video was about the dog!

BUT...


OneFineAcre said:


> spin them in a tight circle a few times where if they don't move they fall down


We did that and she fell right over! 
Although I don't want that to happen... I want it to be as positive as can be... she did good most of the time.
Thanks for the tip. We can sure use it! Silly goats!



OneFineAcre said:


> I have no suggestions if they lay down like the LaMancha in the other thread


Oh she is a total DIVA! But better. A little each day and she is improving. 
Funny thing is all our goats are lead trained early on. We are WAY behind this year. Just so much going on.  I was working with our son  walking for months.... goats weren't the priority.



OneFineAcre said:


> Scolded mom and dad too


----------



## samssimonsays (Sep 22, 2016)

Love this!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Sep 23, 2016)

That is amazing!


----------



## AClark (Sep 23, 2016)

My GSD is from working lines as well, and I'm so glad yours worked out better, lol. Mine is a completely spaz over everything, she's so high drive all the time there is no off switch. Her father is the same way. She has no idea with livestock, like she wants to herd them, but doesnt' realize where NOT to stand and gets booted in the head. Our cattle dog is so much smarter, he seems to know that if he nips and doesn't retreat, he's going to go airborne! The GSD has never managed to catch on how to play fetch either...she's totally not the brightest bulb in the package, cattle dog picked it up really fast.
The bright side is our GSD is completely other animal friendly and doesn't try to kill anything. The cattle dog kills pigeons lol.


----------



## animalmom (Sep 23, 2016)

What video?  Seriously I don't see a video here.


----------



## Alexz7272 (Sep 23, 2016)

animalmom said:


> What video?  Seriously I don't see a video here.


 Its at the end of her first post! 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1424096170938850


----------



## animalmom (Sep 23, 2016)

@Alexz7272, no video is showing on my monitor.  Like I said I don't see a video, no video icon of any type is showing in Southern's first post.  Nada.  I'm feeling deprived!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Sep 23, 2016)

@animalmom Oh no!


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 23, 2016)

AClark said:


> The GSD has never managed to catch on how to play fetch either


Honestly the whole "fetch" thing IMO is an insult to an actual intelligent well bred GSD. My one bitch years ago had no ball drive so not a Schutzund candidate BUT REAL PREY... no match. She would look at us like seriously? A ball? you want me to chase after a ball?

On the flip side I see so many GSD's that come out of working lines that are not evaluated for there proper placement. Lots of crazys out there."Lina" is a bit nuts too.   Yet her recall is exceptional and is high in obedience. Her endurance has toned down a bit. I use to say she could pass her endurance test and probably never even pant. After about 6-7 miles now she is ready for a "nap". 

When we first got her the breeder said SHE WILL KILL CHICKENS! Lena learned mostly on day 1 but by end of week that was it. She may be nuts but she is smart. 

Our old shep came from great lines but one major flaw that seemed to be hereditary... their "out". In all the judges remarks that was always the one. When called out they would hold on just a little longer... IOW they didn't like to release. 

Lena's sire was 22nd overall in the world. #1 Red Sable in the world.

Funny thing though... she learned hard and fast that the LGD's are NO match for her. They show such grace with her. Badger will take his paw and just smack her in the head or push her out of the way. 



animalmom said:


> What video?  Seriously I don't see a video here.


If you go to the original post a wait a second the link will show as a video... or it should. You can see it on my FB


----------



## animalmom (Sep 23, 2016)

Well the link never showed but I went on your FB and saw the video.  Lovely dog!


----------



## AClark (Sep 23, 2016)

This is my dogs g-g-grandsire, dont' mind their horrible choice in techno Celine Dion music, you've been warned! lol:





The other g-g-grandsire I can't recall his name, same kennel though, and his out is basically non-existent. The guy literally has to pull him off the helper. I did Sch. with my dogs father but he likes to bite everything/everyone - sleeve or not and zero out - you basically had to choke him off of things to include other peoples dogs, he made life a living nightmare. Her sister is the same way. Mine isn't bitey like that, but scatter-brained! She gets all excited and wants to play, but throw the ball and she looks baffled, doesn't like any other toys either. She'd be great if she wasn't so hyper 24/7, this dog has no chill.


----------

